# SM 1444 w/Merc 20hp 4 stroke



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

My buddy propped his and it runs great. He's running a powertech prop on his. I just got off the phone with him, he's going to give me all the info. We run three adults on his 1444 with the 20 Merc 4stroke and get 26MPH out of it. With 2 adults it's around 28-29mph.


----------



## krisf (Jun 20, 2014)

Thanks, I look forward to that info.


----------



## zlenart (Jan 30, 2016)

paint it black said:


> My buddy propped his and it runs great. He's running a powertech prop on his. I just got off the phone with him, he's going to give me all the info. We run three adults on his 1444 with the 20 Merc 4stroke and get 26MPH out of it. With 2 adults it's around 28-29mph.


That's awesome! I get about 23-24 with 3 guys and the fastest I've gotten with 2 is about 26


----------

